# Delayed Period after stopping Clomid



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, 

I stopped taking Clomid after my fourth cycle, and AF should have appeared on Saturday (this being a complete cycle without Clomid) but still hasn't arrived.  Has anyone else experienced a delay the first clomid free month?

I got a BFN when I tested yesterday and today, so I know I'm not pregnant.

Many thanks,


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

My cycles went very squiffy when I stopped the clomid. Looking at my notes I think the 1st clomid free mth was 50days    but I always had long cycles before clomid had regulated them down to about 35


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

My cycles were a couple of days longer some months and it's so horrible when that happens! Gets you hoping it "could" be due to pg GRRRR

Usually on clomid though I always had af 14 days after ovulation. Except on the cycles i took Progesteron support.


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hiya,

Thanks for the responses.

It is so annoying.  I just want AF to appear, as I have to take a blood test during my period in prep for the IVF treatment and as I am on holiday for a few days now would be the ideal time......

I suppose it'll come when it's ready!


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Well you should have said it would be the best time for you to get your period now...

as it's guarenteed to be late now and turn up when you have to book time off work/loads of hassle  

If on the other hand you had a romantic night planned, sexy outfit etc than AF would be here instantly  lol


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

AF arrived after all, so managed to get the blood tests done while I was off work.  Also attended the open evening at the Oxford Fertility Unit and now probably looking to start the IVF process June/July.


----------

